# How long did it take to receive your 622 (Upgrade Deal)?



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Based on what I'm reading here for existing customers choosing to upgrade to the 622, it seems Dish is scheduling installs for about a month out, but people are actually getting their receivers much sooner and are then able to reschedule the install or try and talk Dish into activating it themselves. I called on June 9th and was told the earliest I couild get an install was July 7th! Anyway, thought it might make an interesting poll.

*Existing Suscribers only*. Sounds like new customers get their equipment very fast anyway, and would skew the results.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone get their upgrade within a week or two within in the last few weeks?


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

I called in June 14th and got a date of July 16th. Hopefully it arrives earlier than that.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

I called Saturday June 17. They'll be out on Monday June 19.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

First off Hello to everyone as I am new to dbstalk. Like Mikehd I called and placed my order for the 622 upgrade Saturday and have a Monday between 8am and 12 noon installation appointment. I about fell out of my chair since I had been told earlier in the week that there was a thirty day wait. I am not sure whether to get excited about my good fortune or not. After reading some of the horror stories others have experianced, I could never be this lucky.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

We got the receiver in less than a week, but the install was a month. I think the install time varies from region to region. Certain areas have more demand per installer, so there is a longer backlog.


----------



## themadman (Jun 19, 2006)

Called for the new upgrade offer, changing out a 811. Called Dish on Friday June 16th at night, got first appointment at 8:00a on Monday June 19th. Tech brought 622 receiver, and needed switches.

All done in an hour.


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Update: just got a call from the install scheduler. We're now re-scheduled for this Wednesday as the installer won't have the 622 until then.


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

I had called on June 9, and scheduled the install for June 17. They had said they were using a 10 day delay, but this was close enough. When the 622 did not arrive by the 16th, I called Dish. The CSR found that there was no shipment because they changed the policy on June 9. They no longer send them to the home. The installer brings it with him. This eased my concern until the installer showed up Saturday morning. He did not know about the new policy; the work order said I should have it. But he called in and found out about the new policy. So he went back to the office and then returned in about an hour with the new 622. Apparently my timing was such that i was affected by the new policy, but no one told me until I called, and my work order was placed before that CSR knew about it. Nonetheless, I was subject to it.

With installers now brining the box, there doesn't seem to be any reason for delays other than possible local queues.

Jack S
921 owner since January 2004


----------



## electr0n (May 11, 2005)

Well, I haven't received mine yet so I can't enter the poll. But here's what Dish has pulled on me so far.
I ordered my upgrade 622 (for my 942) on June 10th and they scheduled an install for June 17th. CSR told me that the tech would bring the 622 with him. I asked if she was sure as I know they are in short supply these days. She assured me there wouldn't be any problem.

Well Friday night (June 16th) I get a call from the local installer (Southern Star) and they ask me if I had received my 622 from Dish yet. I said that the Dish CSR told me they would bring one when they came to do the install. The local installer said they didn't have any 622's and never did. She then asked me to call Dish and order a 622 and said she would reschedule my install for July 1st (two additional weeks wait).

So I called Dish, they said "oops" and are shipping one out and told me I'd have it in 7-10 business days. What a way to run a company. I had to find out from the local installer the night before the install that Dish should've sent me a 622 in the first place. So best case I'll have waited at least 3 weeks for my 622. Ridiculous...

Word of advice - don't believe it if they tell you the tech will bring it with him. I think it's just Dish's stalling tactic. At least it was with me...


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Wow! I called for my upgrade on June 9th as well. Based on these last few posts, I decided to call Dish and confirm whether the receiver was supposed to arrive at my house or if the installer was to bring it. First they told me absolutely I will receive it at my house because I placed the order before the change in the policy was made and to not worry about it. When I asked if they were sure and if there was some way to confirm this, she put me hold for a very long time and then finally came back and said, well it looks like the installer will be bringing it after all, and was able to reschedule me for June 27th, up from July 7th. Just a suggestion but it might be a good idea to call back and confirm. The other weird thing is she would not tell me who the installer is! I wouldn't mind calling the installer directly to confirm, but there are several in my area. I don't understand why they won't tell me this.


----------



## electr0n (May 11, 2005)

Let me know how it goes. In my experience when Dish assures you to trust them it's time to get nervous!  

Seriously- good luck, I hope it goes according to plan.


----------



## fontzmark (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow is right!
I ordered my 611 on June 9th as well and was told at that time it would be "carried" by the installer, so I was on the phone with a CSR yesterday, when I made the switch to the 622, well lets just say I lost my St. Louis locals, they said I can have some different ones, Paducah, Carbondale, Harrisburg, but at the time I said thanks but no thanks, thought I could pull those in my own....wrong, So i had to work a little on Sunday, when I got home I wanted to watch the Open, so I called DIsh to get my "new" locals and they said in a nutshell. we can give you the locals but you can't watch them until you get your new reciever....and I said " are you serious?"...and they informed I could get the locals within 15 minutes if I would cancel my service order for July 2nd. After discussing this option with a CSR, and being informed that they cannot look to see when I could have the install rescheduled, I asked to speak with a supervisor who told me the same thing. For some reason dish will not let you upgrade or make any changes to your account with a pending install/work order. So my options at that moment were to cancel my install and and get in line again or not watch the Open, well the supervisor then tells me.... well I dont know exactly how she put it, but I did get to watch the Open, got my new locals, and my schedule date of July 2nd in the afternoon change to July 2nd in the morning.....jeez!
So now I have that straightened out, so I fire off a couple more questions...she said the installer will bring everything, dish, cables, switches to get me up and going....then she dropped the 611 will be shipped to you bomb on me, "yes" she said this unit will be shipped to you, if you recall my first post ever here was about the installer bringing it with him, so now I have two CSR's with two different answers, I am going to call again and break the tie! No problem yet, but waiting three weeks for this thing seems like an eternity...don't know what I will do if "something comes up"
I did get my empty box today, so is the 622 right around the corner?


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I called last week to schedule an install. They could have been there the next day putting it in. Dish 1000 and all. I had to schedule it for on the 30th though as I am already scheduled off that day and I didn't want to use up another vacation day here at work. The installer is bringing the 622 and I'm keeping the 942 so no box is being shipped to me.


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

I ordered on 6/9. They told me they would ship me the 622 and scheduled the install for 6/24. On 6/12 I found out through this forum that they were no longer shipping 622s. I called back and rescheduled for the first available appointment, 6/19 between 12-5.

DNS tech showed up at 4:45 pm. He hit his service window, so I can't complain. He installed a 2nd Dish 500 with a DP Dual for 129. I hooked up the 622 while he was doing that. By 5:30, I was watching Star Wars Episode III.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

I called 6/15 and was up and running before noon on 6/18. I was amazed. Installer brought the receiver.


----------



## HarryS (Mar 6, 2005)

Called last thursday, received the dish, in the hands of the installer, yesterday(tuesday).


----------



## pmreed (Jan 28, 2005)

Called Monday 6/19, VIP 622 installed today 6/21.


----------



## fontzmark (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I just made my third call to dish this week to ask to move my service date up, third time is a charm they say, got it moved up one whole week, CSR still says the 622 will be with the installer, but she wouldn't or couldn't give me the installers number so I could confirm this with, lets hope he brings it. Just got my hdmi cables, four of them, from monoprice, just wanted to make sure I have my end covered...they sure are nice looking cables and the price...


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

Update: new 622 installed. Originally scheduled between 8am and 12pm, we got a call around 11am saying that he would be here between 12pm and 1pm. He arrived a 1:30pm.

Had to do new mounts on the eave as he wasn't prepared for a pole mount setup.

All working now!


----------



## bheil (Feb 24, 2006)

Ordered on the 5th of June, install scheduled on the 5th of July. Receiver arrived on the 16th or 17th. 
So others have called and actually gotten an earlier install date? I may have to try that.
One other question, if you required a Dish 1000 did it ship from Dish Network or did the installer bring it? I've considered installing and activating myself, but I want the Dish 1000 and I'm worried that if I activate without the installer I'll have to pay for the Dish 1000 and any required switches.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

I would call and ask for a reschedule. There's a good chance they will mvoe it up. Also, Dish is not fond of letting you activate the 622. To pull that off, it might require several attempts, some transfers and a great deal of time on hold. And your point about the Dish 1000 is important. You really need that to get all the programming. You got your order in just before the June 9th cutoff. I ordered mine on June 9th and so the installer is bringing it. My original install date was July 7th, but after I called back, they were able to move it up to June 27th. You might also call a local installer on your own, and see if they can do the install taking the place of whatever Dish has scheduled, but I would make darn sure they agree to do the install including the Dish 1000 and whatever switches you need at no additional cost to you!


----------



## Taha24 (Jun 15, 2006)

UPDATE: Well yesterday was supposed to be my install date after I had them bring the wait down by 23 days (from July 16th to June 23rd). Well I had a time frame of 8 am -12 pm. Noon comes around and no one. Installer then calls and says he needs to go pick up the reciever so he'll be here by 1:20. 1:30 pm and he shows up...but tells me he doesnt have the reciever and that another installer would bring it later :| But he said he can setup the dish and did the cabling to the 2nd room (i was moving tv into a different bedroom). Good installer, he did a great job with the cabling.

This installer tells me a second installer will come between 4-7. I was like fine, because it was the same day. Well its 6 pm and I decide to call the installer office. They tell me the installer is just finishing up a job and will be here after he's done..... now its 8 pm, no one yet. I call the office again, they are closed. I call Dish to complain and when I asked the rep to get me supervisor, I got hung up on. 

That had be livid, I called back and when I finally got to a supervisor I let her have it for this awful service. Man DISH's customer service is really bad. I'm Indian myself, but this indian call center they seem to have sucks. They read the same prompt over and over like mindless idiots. The supervisor was stupider than the 2nd rep I spoke to. They kept telling me to reschedule to the 27th (earliest date) and finally I gave up and just rescheduled. Then I asked to get something for this headache and I was offered one month of Starz fee. cheap ass Dish, atleast give me HBO. I didnt want Starz so I asked for credit and she offered $10 :|... gee thanks, I wasted my whole day to make $10.

But then the best thing is the installer calls at like 8:45 and tells me his car broke down so was gonna come today at 8-10... well now its 11 am. I call the office and they say the installer will be here at 12-1. I dont get whats with this installer and lying so much. They haven't made a single time frame they've given: 8-12, 1:20, 4-7, 8-10... so I dont have much faith in them making it this time either. I just hope I do get the 622 today or else i'll have to wait for the 27th reschedule.


----------



## fontzmark (Jun 13, 2006)

UPDATE:
Install Date; Today, Time Frame; 8:00-12:00
Dish installer shows up on time. After the hiya, how ya doins, where is the reciever?
Where is the freakin' reciever?, nobody knows. Guy shows me the work order, supposed to be shipped to me, he does not have one on the truck of course, so he is looking for one and will call me later. The company that is doing the install( A Dish hub) called yesterday to remind me of the appointment, "Is the installer bringing the 622?" The person I was speaking with assured me he would have it with him. Called the hub and Dish customer service...the run around. Disapointing to say the least, and to top that off the installer is P.O'd about driving so far and not having any money jobs today, so no reciever and an unhappy installer.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Ordered 622 to replace 921 on 6/17; scheduled for 7/1. Got a call 7/24 around noon, installer asks if I'm ready for him to come out, I ask "you got the 622?", he says yes, he has it with him. (E* installer) I said "yes, come on down"; install took about 45 minutes (it was just a swap out). He couldn't get the remote to work right with tv2, I suggested that the 622 was set to only output tv1, maybe that was the problem. Set it to output to both tv's (I hope my terminology is right!), remote worked fine then. Score one for the info I've learned from this forum! Installer remarked, "Wow, that's the first time I've had a customer know something about the 622"

Now my question, I've hooked the 921 back up to the tv (component cables) to try & be able to view some of the dvr items, I can't get anything to show up at all thru the 921 (the 622 works fine, hdmi to dvi port on tv); I toggle thru and set the tv to "component 1" input but nothing at all shows up from the 921. Wife has a weeks worth of "General Hospital" she wants to see........

Thanks

Edit: should read "got a call on 6/24"


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

1st 622 - Ordered May 1st as part of the original 921 upgrade deal for $299. Closest install date they could manage was May 27th, so almost four weeks from initail order to actual install. The 622 and 921 return box arrived via UPS on May 8th. Shipped the 921 back on May 29th. $200 credit for returned 921 applied to my account on June 6th. :up:

2nd 622 - Ordered last Thursday, June 22nd at the new $199 price. Scheduled for install next Tuesday, June 27th. Installer is bringing it. :up: 

All is well... :joy: and lov'n it... :cuttle:


----------



## fontzmark (Jun 13, 2006)

UPDATE # 2
Installer tracked down a 622 and returned at about 3:00, put a dish 1000 on existing pole, hooked up 622 via hdmi and had it up and running in about a half hour, aside from dish not updating my programming all seems to be in working order.


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

AVJohnnie said:


> 1st 622 - Ordered May 1st as part of the original 921 upgrade deal for $299. Closest install date they could manage was May 27th, so almost four weeks from initail order to actual install. The 622 and 921 return box arrived via UPS on May 8th. Shipped the 921 back on May 29th. $200 credit for returned 921 applied to my account on June 6th. :up:
> 
> 2nd 622 - Ordered last Thursday, June 22nd at the new $199 price. Scheduled for install next Tuesday, June 27th. Installer is bringing it. :up:


Now you got me wondering . . . I ordered the 622 for $199, and waived the $99 credit for the 942 and decided to keep it, and get rid of my old 508. I always assumed this was a one time deal. Can I still do the 622 for 942 exchange deal for $199 with the $99 credit? I guess I could just call and ask, but was curious if anyone here knew?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

treiher said:


> Now you got me wondering . . . I ordered the 622 for $199, and waived the $99 credit for the 942 and decided to keep it, and get rid of my old 508. I always assumed this was a one time deal. Can I still do the 622 for 942 exchange deal for $199 with the $99 credit? I guess I could just call and ask, but was curious if anyone here knew?


I was allowed to lease a second unit. It is my understanding that this is not always permitted. I do not know the criteria for the allowance. Calling the special upgrade number (888-825-2569) and asking is probably your best avenue of finding out for certain.


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

Taha24 said:


> UPDATE: Well yesterday was supposed to be my install date after I had them bring the wait down by 23 days (from July 16th to June 23rd). Well I had a time frame of 8 am -12 pm. Noon comes around and no one. Installer then calls and says he needs to go pick up the reciever so he'll be here by 1:20. 1:30 pm and he shows up...but tells me he doesnt have the reciever and that another installer would bring it later :| But he said he can setup the dish and did the cabling to the 2nd room (i was moving tv into a different bedroom). Good installer, he did a great job with the cabling.
> 
> This installer tells me a second installer will come between 4-7. I was like fine, because it was the same day. Well its 6 pm and I decide to call the installer office. They tell me the installer is just finishing up a job and will be here after he's done..... now its 8 pm, no one yet. I call the office again, they are closed. I call Dish to complain and when I asked the rep to get me supervisor, I got hung up on.
> 
> ...


How about this one????

Order a 622 to swap out my 942 on May 9th. Scheduled to install on May 30th. 622 arrives on May 18th. Installer arrives with a Dish 1000 on time (for a change) and says "since you've got everything set up inside already, I won't be but a few minutes". Four hours later, he gets disgusted and says he'll have to resked since he can't get 129 to come in at all. I'm in my home-office working and tell the guy to call his office and resked. He calls and they tell him they have Friday or Monday open, so I take Monday morning. Here's the good part....The installer leaves without putting the Dish 500 back up so I have absolutely no dish whatsoever!!! Monday morning comes around (June 6th) and no one shows up. I call Dish and they tell me the installer meant Monday the 13th! I was beyond upset and cancelled everything. Sent the 942 back in the box they sent me and waited for them to give me an RA# to return the 622. I shot off an e-mail to [email protected] and got a call the following day. They waived my $299 and gave me the first available install (today). Seven weeks without a signal. I ended up with the $299 waived and 3 months of movies.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Stew said:


> I ended up with the $299 waived and 3 months of movies.


Ouch! :eek2: 7 weeks is a long time to go without programming&#8230; Sounds like Dish's customer retention department thought so too and interceded to amend an issue that was actually brought on by the local installer guys. I'd be curious to hear if you got the same installers again&#8230; :sure:


----------



## treiher (Oct 24, 2002)

Well I just voted in the 2-4 week category. Wife called and said the installer brought the receiver, installed and and no problems. Fortunately, I wrote down detailed instructions as to what I wanted to have happen and she alertly caught him instructing Dish to deactivate our 942, rather than the 508 which is what I set the whole order up for. I'm keeping the 942 for now, may look at upgrading that later if they let me, but I'm done messing with it for now. Be interesting to see if everything is in order when I get home. But for the most part, sounds like everything went fine!


----------



## Stew (Nov 9, 2005)

AVJohnnie said:


> Ouch! :eek2: 7 weeks is a long time to go without programming&#8230; Sounds like Dish's customer retention department thought so too and interceded to amend an issue that was actually brought on by the local installer guys. I'd be curious to hear if you got the same installers again&#8230; :sure:


The installer who showed up yesterday was more than empathetic and totally understood what he was doing. They sent this installer in from more than 60 miles away while there are many more installers much closer. In fact, he was here for 15 minutes and the installation was successful. It took over an hour to get the channels downloaded because there was little information in my account for the CSR to go with, so I finally ended up with a tech rep.

To say I was a little unhappy would be stating the obvious, but in the end it all worked out. I can usually tolerate most things, but after a while it just becomes frustrating and not worth the effort.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Stew said:


> To say I was a little unhappy would be stating the obvious, but in the end it all worked out. I can usually tolerate most things, but after a while it just becomes frustrating and not worth the effort.


And that's why there are customer retention departments - and as long as they sense some willingness on your part to stay onboard, they will do a lot to retain you as a customer.


----------



## jim98604 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ordered the upgrade 921 to 622 on Wed 6/21. Return box delivered on 6/27. Install was yesterday 6/28 at 10am. Can you exchange my DP-34 for a DP-44...No! :nono2: DP-34 will do fine." Do I get a Dish 1000 to replace my Dish 500? No, :nono2: "Dish 1000 has signal problems in our area, I give you a second dish, it will work better".  Took installer a little over an hour to put up second dish, activate and setup receiver. I must admit all is good. I like the 622 way more than the 921.:righton:


----------

